# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Adams-Oliver Syndroom - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Het syndroom van Adams-Oliver is een erfelijke afwijking die zich al bij de geboorte openbaart. Het is een uiterst zeldzaam syndroom dat wordt gekenmerkt door afwijkingen aan de hoofdhuid en de schedel. Daarnaast kunnen er afwijkingen aan de benen en/of voeten voorkomen. Een enkele keer gaat deze aandoening gepaard met een geestelijke ontwikkelingsachterstand.
*
Oorzaak*
Het syndroom van Adams-Oliver is het gevolg van een defect in de genen. Meestal betreft het een dominant gen. Dit betekent dat een kind waarvan een van de ouders drager is, het syndroom kan krijgen. Gewoonlijk is het bekend wanneer iemand drager is en dat de kans dus bestaat dat hij of zij het defecte gen aan het kind doorgeeft.
Een enkele keer is er sprake van een recessief gen. In dat geval krijgt een kind alleen het syndroom als beide ouders drager zijn en beide het defecte gen aan hun kind doorgeven.
In uitzonderlijke gevallen kan het syndroom spontaan optreden, zonder enige voorgeschiedenis in de familie.

*Symptomen*
Het syndroom van Adams-Oliver kan uiteenlopende symptomen veroorzaken over het hele lichaam:

* ontbreken van bepaalde schedelbeenderen
* het hoofd is klein en onderontwikkeld
* gedeeltelijk ontbreken van de hoofdhuid
* de ogen zijn klein en staan dikwijls scheel
* een waterhoofd, veroorzaakt door ophoping van vocht in de hersenholten (hydrocefalus)
* extra tepels op de borst
* abnormaal korte vingers en tenen (soms ontbreken ze zelfs geheel of gedeeltelijk)
* de nagels, indien aanwezig, zijn onderontwikkeld
* een misvormde voet, een zogeheten klompvoet. Soms ontbreekt zelfs de helft van het onderbeen
* hartafwijkingen (tetralogie van Fallot, en artresie van de pulmonaal arterie)
* afwijkingen aan de wervelkolom

*Diagnose*
Om dit syndroom te diagnosticeren, is grondige inspectie van de pasgeborene noodzakelijk. Placenta- en bloedmonsters kunnen worden gebruikt voor erfelijkheidsonderzoek.
Met een echografie kunnen afwijkingen aan de benen en/of voeten, de schedel en het hart, al voor de geboorte worden gesignaleerd.

*Behandeling*
De behandeling is afhankelijk van de specifieke symptomen. Sommige afwijkingen kunnen operatief worden gecorrigeerd. Bij structurele defecten aan het hart is een hartoperatie vereist. Verder kan plastische chirurgie nodig zijn. Een klompvoet hoeft niet altijd operatief behandeld te worden.

*Erfelijkheid*
Als u een kind hebt met het syndroom van Adams-Oliver, zal een tweede kind er zeer waarschijnlijk ook aan lijden. Ouders van een kind met dit syndroom doen er verstandig aan een erfelijkheidsdeskundige te raadplegen voordat zij tot een volgende zwangerschap besluiten. Beide ouders moeten zowel een lichamelijk als een genetisch onderzoek ondergaan om te kunnen bepalen of zij drager zijn van het defecte gen dat het syndroom veroorzaakt.
Wanneer een vrouw al zwanger is, moeten er echo's worden gemaakt. Ook dan is erfelijkheidsonderzoek noodzakelijk.

*Prognose*
De levensverwachting van een kind dat geboren wordt met het syndroom van Adams-Oliver, is afhankelijk van de ernst van de afwijkingen. Ook de aard van de afwijkingen is van belang, aangezien sommige symptomen operatief behandeld kunnen worden. In ernstige gevallen, bijvoorbeeld bij afwijkingen aan het hart en het ruggenmerg, is de levensverwachting vaak beperkt.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.n;_

----------

